# Monitor/log AGP/PCI/PCI-E current bandwidth usage? like Task Manager?



## kocoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Monitor/log AGP/PCI/PCI-E current bandwidth usage? like Task Manager?

Is it possible to add this?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2009)

no idea how to get stats on the bus bandwidth


----------

